
US lockdown protests may have spread virus widely, cellphone data suggests - fourthark
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/may/18/lockdown-protests-spread-coronavirus-cellphone-data
======
fourthark
Can anyone find the visualizations or figure out why an opt-in app provides
enough data for such a study?

~~~
tinus_hn
You don’t really need cellphone data to guess that traveling and meeting
people may spread viruses, right. I don’t think it’s a secret these people
don’t all live near the protest and that’s all the data revealed by this
‘study’.

------
aaron695
This is why the media needs to be shut down.

This is just misinformation, it's basically a political post.

What does "widely" matter in the 21st century?

Going home to my suburb vs a town 1000 km away (both in the US) matters why?

What evidence do we have these protests particularly spread the virus vs
shopping?

No have no evidence it spread the virus at all, 'if' that matters a great
deal. Many scientists don't think it does, and many do.

So call it for what it is, the Guardian wants to hit at Trump supporters.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Somebody sounds disappointed that their rally got criticized.

Its easy to 'hit at' folks who are making big mistakes. Attending a crowded
rally during a pandemic? For god's sake, its shooting fish in a barrel to find
fault with that.

The evidence was given in the article. Perhaps reading it would be
informative.

~~~
aaron695
Could you explain to me mathematically why someone going back to a place with
low cases like .01% is different to a place where cases are .5% within the
USA?

What affect does that have over the next four years?

(Well assume a hopeful case of there is a cure or vaccine in about four years)

That's the articles angle, so then let's talk about that. Why does it matter
mathematically overall if it's wide while within the USAs borders.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Because it spreads the disease. To different populations that are all trying
to stay separate and safe. Its a jerk move by people who, in the name of
personal freedom, are infringing on others egregiously by increasing their
risk of terrible disease and death.

But you know all this. It was the point of the whole exercise - "Look at me!
I'm flaunting your efforts at safety! Because I'm greedy and selfish!"

~~~
LB232323
I am not a Republican nor a Democrat supporter, anyone can see the level of
partisanship over this is nauseating.

Plenty of people are going hungry and missing housing payments, we have a
depression era economic crisis. Still people eat up whatever
liberal/conservative spin and lies from the station that meets their fancy.

Should we really be hating each other during a massive economic crisis? People
we have never met who are struggling to get food and housing? Either for
workers protesting or workers passionately endorsing authoritarian measures
and fear.

We should be united, and we are being so easily manipulated.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. Its ridiculous to go armed to the capitol or whatever, yelling about
personal freedom. When a reasonable conversation can be had anywhere.

I suggest folks write their congressperson. Instead of endangering the public
with pointless rallys.

